# Reditúa construir fuente de alimentación de taller casera ?



## DIAMANTEPURO (Feb 22, 2021)

Hola queridos amigos.

Hace menos de tres años, con la generosa participación de muchos de

vosotros, he construido una fuente de alimentación variable regulada,

con un regulador de voltaje variable *LM317T *, que me otorga un

voltaje de salida de cerca de 28 VCD y un amperaje de 1,2 Amp.

Han pasado unos 3 años de esa oportunidad, que muchos de ustedes

recordarán.

Pero las ciencias son muy dinámicas en general y la electrónica

en particular y con el advenimiento de Arduino, hoy día me encuentro

echando el ojo a las fuentes pre construidas con módulos tipo

Step-Down/Step Up Dc-Dc, para ser más exacto el módulo de la

imagen adjunta, que si bien es cierto que dicen que son económicos,

ninguno de ellos baja de los 10000 pesos.(en Argentina).

Eso no sería tan grave si no supiéramos que para que este cacharro

funcione hay que empujarlo con una fuente switching que le

proporcione un voltaje DC y todo eso encerrarlo en una caja diseñada

a tal efecto.

Me pregunto ¿ es redituable construir hoy una fuente de alimentación?

Por supuesto dejando de lado todo lo que se aprende.

Les envío un fuerte abrazo a todos.

Dios los Bendiga.

Roberto.


----------



## Ale1nielsen (Mar 10, 2021)

Hoy en día no es para nada redituable, en lo que al valor monetario se refiere, claro esta. Para usar un ejemplo simple esa fuente que vos muestras al final de tu post viene en dos modelo, una maneja 35 V 5 A y el otro modelo 35 V 15 A, ambas cortocircuitables, construir una fuente que soporte 15 A y sea cortocircuitable con componente comunes te quedaría una cosa gigantesca y hacerla en ese tamaño tan compacto seria imposible en forma totalmente casera, la placa pcb si o si tendrías que mandarla hacer y usar componentes smd, con el gasto que eso implica, ya necesitarías herramientas de precisión (pinzas, cautín, microscopio o una buena lupa con buena iluminación etc)

Los componentes smd no se sueldan tan fácilmente, flux, alcohol isopropílico, estaño en pasta, en fin, cosas puntuales y caras, sin contar que dichos componentes son mas caros que los comunes y no creo que de todos modos lograras un tamaño tan compacto, por lo tanto la respuesta a tu pregunta es no, monetariamente no es redituable, gastarías el doble o el triple de lo que vale comercialmente la fuente, en cuanto al aprendizaje, eso es invaluable,  así que en ese caso te diría que si es mas que redituable. Saludos.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Mar 15, 2021)

Hola* Sr. Ale 1 nielsen.*
Gracias por tomarse la molestia de responder. Es exactamente lo que yo pensé.
Si bien es cierto que el aprendizaje es muy importante, el costo de dicho aprendizaje supera las expectativas
de cualquier ciudadano de a pie.
Es mas o menos lo mismo de querer fabricar un diodo Zener, pudiendo comprar uno ya hecho de cualquier
tensión.
Un fuerte Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

Yo no sé si es taaaaan así como dicen.
La mayoría de las fuentes para taller económicas tienen una sola tensión de salida y si bien traen display y demas chucherías útiles, una sola tensión de salida es insuficiente para muchos circuitos modernos que emplean varias tensiones de alimentación.
Fuentes así no siempre hay disponibles (yo no las he visto) y son costosas.
La fuente que yo armé hace mas de 20 años y que he ido actualizando con volt-amperímetros chinos de 2 dolares son dos fuentes independientes de 1.2 a 20V x 1.5A mas una fuente 5V 3A todas dentro de una caja de 20x15x8cm y así puedo generar una fuente simétrica ajustable o dos fuentes positivas o negativas ajustables mas otra fija de 5V o tres fuentes en serie para lograr una de 45V 1.5A o cualquier otra combinación que se les ocurra.
 El unico gasto "serio" es el transformador de 100VA bobinado a pedido y los reguladores lineales en capsula TO3. Nada usa SMD ni tecnología switching.
Si, desperdicia algo de calor, pero en diseño o reparación la fuente no está conectada permanentemente sino por periodos breves, así que me sale mas caro usar tecnología conmutada que gastar 1kWh extra al año.


----------



## Ale1nielsen (Mar 15, 2021)

Sr. Dr. Zoidberg: A ver, el amigo manifiesta que hace apenas un año y con ayuda del grupo pudo armar su primera fuente, por este solo comentario debemos entender que es amateur o principiante y que la fuente también va ser para uso amateur, por lo tanto no seria necesario una fuente tan avanzada, ni que provea salidas con diferentes tensiones como la que usted describe, también es cierto que con solo dos dólares se puede adquirir un voltimetro-amperimetro, lo que usted no tiene en cuenta es que esas fuentes que usted dice poseer y que construyo hace 20 años tuvieron un costo y usted lo pago, hace 20 años pero lo pago, no costaron solo los 2 dólares del voltímetro. Otra cuestión importante es el diseño, usted menciona que su fuente regula desde 1.2V a 20V soportando una corriente de 1,5A, con estos datos yo deduzco que dada la antigüedad, el voltaje mínimo (1,2) y el amperaje (1,5) se trata de una fuente lineal basada en un LM317 ya que 1,2 es el voltaje de referencia de dicho regulador y 1,5A la corriente máxima que soporta, bueno amigo mío, le tengo malas noticia, su fuente ya es obsoleta, las modernas regulan de 0V en adelante y soportan (las mas simples) como mínimo 5A, ahora bien, si usted por gusto personal desea seguir utilizando tecnología del siglo pasado lo respeto, lo mismo que los transformadores, por dios, transformadores en el 2021, ya son prácticamente obsoletos a no ser en casos puntuales como los cargadores de batería de carro que necesitan ese tipo de tecnología aun, si usted por gusto desea utilizarlos ya es cuestión suya, pero no puede negar ni comparar una moderna fuente switchin que es mas pequeña, liviana y por sobre todo eficiente, evita temperatura excesiva y ahorra energía eléctrica con un aparatoso transformador de un 1Kg de peso y dimensiones paleolíticas. Luego nos describe las dimensiones de su fabulosa fuente, también le tengo malas noticias al respecto, una fuente moderna entra en la palma de una mano, ahora en cuanto al tiempo de uso, usted arbitrariamente no puede imponer que solo se utilizaran por periodos breves de tiempo, en mi caso yo la uso para cargar celdas 18650 por lo que muchas veces mi fuente regulable esta hasta 12 horas funcionando, y ya que nombramos las celdas de litio le comento que con una tecnología tan vieja como la de sus fuentes lineales no se podrían cargar, ya que primeramente debería ser corticircuitables, cosa que dudo que lo sean sus fuentes y segundo necesitarían ser de corriente regulable. Por ultimo, el uso de componentes smd son la tecnología de hoy que usted no sepa o no quiera usarlos como ya dije en reiteradas oportunidades es cuestión de gusto suyo. Por todo lo dicho para construir una fuente regulable en tensión y corriente, de corriente constante, que soporte 5A o mas, cortocircuitable, que soporte largos periodos de uso y además con un tamaño similar a una factory, gastaríamos el triple de dinero de lo que cuestan en Amazon y muchísimo tiempo. Mi intención no es ofenderlo, ni generar un debate, cada cual trabaja con lo que quiere o puede, pero bajo ningún concepto, ni como profesional ni como persona puedo permitir que se den este tipo de malos consejos como el suyo a una persona que solicita ayuda, para hacer una porquería ponemos una resistencia de 220 Ohms en un LM 317 un pote de 5 k y ya decimos que es una fuente regulable. Si su decisión es trabajar con tecnología obsoleta no soy quien para opinar, pero decir que eso es mejor que las tecnologías modernas ya es harina de otro costal.  Un cordial saludo
​*Nota del moderador : *

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc.
No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2021)

Hola don @Ale1nielsen 
La verdad que no suelo responder a aquellos que escriben una respuesta de 30 kilómetros de largo poniendo una coma cada 3 km, por que cansa leerla y buscarle el sentido, pero su exposición es tan extensa y fuera del foco de mi respuesta que por mas que se esconda tras los conocidos "no quiero causar debate", "mi intención no es ofenderlo", "no soy quien para opinar" es claro que busca trollear el tema. Usted no ha citado NADA de lo que yo he escrito antes, y tras eso comienza a exponer sobre cosas que yo NO he expresado en ningún momento pero que a usted le sirven para dar "algo" de sustento a su respuesta.

A diferencia de su respuesta, la mía si cita lo que usted ha escrito para que quede claro a quien lo lee:


Ale1nielsen dijo:


> Sr. Dr. Zoidberg: A ver, el amigo manifiesta que hace apenas un año y con ayuda del grupo pudo armar su primera fuente, por este solo comentario debemos entender que es amateur o principiante y que la fuente también va ser para uso amateur, *por lo tanto no seria necesario una fuente tan avanzada, ni que provea salidas con diferentes tensiones como la que usted describe,*


Eso es un serio error: cualquier circuito para principiantes que use A.O. casi que a la fuerza requiere fuente de doble polaridad. Cualquier esquema que combine circuitos lógicos con circuitos lineales necesita al menos dos fuentes de igual polaridad...y hay mas ejemplos pero no tengo ganas de escribir. En el foro puede buscarlos.



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> también es cierto que con solo dos dólares se puede adquirir un voltimetro-amperimetro, lo que usted no tiene en cuenta es que esas fuentes que usted dice poseer y que construyo hace 20 años tuvieron un costo y usted lo pago, *hace 20 años pero lo pago, no costaron solo los 2 dólares del voltímetro.*


Me parece que usted no lee o que no entiende lo que escribo:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La fuente que yo armé hace mas de 20 años y *que he ido actualizando con volt-amperímetros chinos de 2 dolares*​


Yo nunca dije que la fuente valía los dos dólares de los voltímetros, pero parece que no entiende que me refiero a que los voltímetros y demás cosas eye-candy que traen las fuentes comerciales, aún cuando son útiles, no representan nada en el costo final del equipo. 



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> Otra cuestión importante es el diseño, usted menciona que su fuente regula desde 1.2V a 20V soportando una corriente de 1,5A, con estos datos yo deduzco que dada la antigüedad, el voltaje mínimo (1,2) y el amperaje (1,5) se trata de una fuente lineal basada en un LM317 ya que 1,2 es el voltaje de referencia de dicho regulador y 1,5A la corriente máxima que soporta, bueno amigo mío, le tengo malas noticia, su fuente ya es obsoleta, las modernas regulan de 0V en adelante y soportan (las mas simples) como mínimo 5A, ahora bien, si usted por gusto personal desea seguir utilizando tecnología del siglo pasado lo respeto, lo mismo que los transformadores, por dios, transformadores en el 2021, ya son prácticamente obsoletos a no ser en casos puntuales como los cargadores de batería de carro que necesitan ese tipo de tecnología aun, si usted por gusto desea utilizarlos ya es cuestión suya, pero no puede negar ni comparar una moderna fuente switchin que es mas pequeña, liviana y por sobre todo eficiente, evita temperatura excesiva y ahorra energía eléctrica con un aparatoso transformador de un 1Kg de peso y dimensiones paleolíticas.


Yo nunca dije que mi fuente es high-tech ni la comparo con una fuente switching, de hecho tiene mas de 20 años de operación y nunca he tenido problemas, y en particular NUNCA he necesitado tensión de salida por debajo de 1.2V. Me he cansado de ponerla en cortocircuito y sigue funcionando como el primer día. Lo que si me llama la atención luego de su extensa diatriba sobre la eficiencia y ahorro de energía es que nunca mencione la polución ambiental que producen las fuentes switching...que se descartan por toneladas por que son muy económicas. Digo..si vamos a hablar de los problemas y ventajas, entonces digamos todo, en particular si esa exposición no tiene un pomo que ver con mi comentario original.



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> Luego nos describe las dimensiones de su fabulosa fuente, también le tengo malas noticias al respecto, una fuente moderna entra en la palma de una mano, ahora en cuanto al tiempo de uso, usted arbitrariamente no puede imponer que solo se utilizaran por periodos breves de tiempo, en mi caso yo la uso para cargar celdas 18650 por lo que muchas veces mi fuente regulable esta hasta 12 horas funcionando, y ya que nombramos las celdas de litio le comento que con una tecnología tan vieja como la de sus fuentes lineales no se podrían cargar, ya que primeramente debería ser corticircuitables, cosa que dudo que lo sean sus fuentes y segundo necesitarían ser de corriente regulable.


Si usted usa una fuente de laboratorio para cargar baterías de litio es asunto suyo, pero le aviso que otras formas mucho mas sencillas, económicas y efectivas.



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> Por ultimo, el uso de componentes smd son la tecnología de hoy que usted no sepa o no quiera usarlos como ya dije en reiteradas oportunidades es cuestión de gusto suyo.


Y..???? Cuando construí esa fuente los componentes SMD no se conseguían en la verdulería de la esquina como en la actualidad, así que aunque quisiera usarlos no los tenía disponibles...y tampoco los necesitaba.



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> Por todo lo dicho para construir una fuente regulable en tensión y corriente, de corriente constante, que soporte 5A o mas, cortocircuitable, que soporte largos periodos de uso y además con un tamaño similar a una factory, gastaríamos el triple de dinero de lo que cuestan en Amazon y muchísimo tiempo.


Y..? El usuario que hizo la consulta no parece tener problemas de tiempo, no necesita una fuente como la que ustede describe (ya le expliqué por qué) y además quiere aprender. Mi consejo está en función de las necesidades quien consulta y de su habilidad, no en hacer show-off de una fuente SMPS que sigue sin servir para otra cosa que no sea cargar baterías o alimentar circuitos muy simples. Se dá cuenta que no ha avanzado nada sobre la opinión que yo dí ??



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> Mi intención no es ofenderlo, ni generar un debate, cada cual trabaja con lo que quiere o puede, pero bajo ningún concepto, ni como profesional ni como persona puedo permitir que se den este tipo de malos consejos como el suyo a una persona que solicita ayuda,


Mire, si su opinión es como "profesional" al menos debería haberse centrado en elaborar una respuesta que atendiera las necesidades de quien consultó en lugar de intentar instruirme a mí acerca de las bondades de las fuentes switching, instrucción que le aseguro no necesito. Como "profesional" debería haber hecho un análisis sobre el ruido de salida de la fuente (claro...para cargar baterías a quien le importa) y la EMI generada, ya que el caballero que consultó está armando pequeños receptores de AM y otras cosas de RF, y esos dos parámetros pueden tirar por el piso cualquier intento de puesta en operación (sabía usted que las fuentes lineales aún se emplean en equipos de transmisión y recepción por que las SMPS adecuadas son muy costosas y propensas a fallas??)



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> para hacer una porquería ponemos una resistencia de 220 Ohms en un LM 317 un pote de 5 k y ya decimos que es una fuente regulable


Le aseguro que si le pone una resistencia de 220 ohms en la configuración que usted propone, eso seguro que va a ser una porquería, sobre todo por que no ha leído el datasheet.



Ale1nielsen dijo:


> Si su decisión es trabajar con tecnología obsoleta no soy quien para opinar, pero *decir *que eso es mejor que las tecnologías modernas ya es harina de otro costal.


Ajá...y donde dije yo eso???


Bueno...hasta acá nomás llego. Ya he perdido demasiado tiempo en elaborar esta respuesta.
Un cordial saludo!


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 15, 2021)

Doc.... Ale1nielsen tiene muchísima  razón, y ya que habla desde un punto de vista profesional necesito que me ayude a juntar firmas para que Keysight, Rigol, Siglent y otros dejen de producir fuentes lineales ya que no saben lo que hacen:

E3630 Series Bench Power Supply
DP800 High Performance Linear DC Power Supplies | RIGOL
Power Supplies Archive | Siglent

¿ Quien pensaría que a día de hoy las principales marcas sigan haciendo fuentes lineales ? ¿ Donde iremos a parar ?

Tampoco quiero ofender a nadie ni generar debate, solo juntar firmas... 3 son mas que ninguna. 

Y hablando en serio, las fuentes lineales jamas desaparecerán y no son obsoletas, por algo las principales marcas las siguen haciendo con gigantes transformadores.

Si se quiere muy bajo ruido no hay nada -por ahora- que reemplace una fuente lineal, y si el problema es de calor se usa una SMPS como pre-regulador, para luego poner una fuente lineal. De echo es lo que se usa cada vez mas, en especial cuando se tiene un FPGA, por ejemplo, que necesita media decena o mas de tensiones para funcionar.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 19, 2021)

Es totalmente redituable......fabricar una fuente propia....y mas si tienes componentes cirujeados......  *(viva el junta mugre!!!)*
Quiero verte comprar una Fuente en Argentina de 0-60v y 0-40 A  en ML...primero que no te la venden,, y si la consigues afuera,, te sale el doble o triple.. con gastos de aduana etc... y si tienes suerte la recibes 3 meses después....
si quieres display....etc... en el recicladero del arenero...estan los archivos para poner 2  lcd, 128x64 $1149 c/u con arduino nano...$539
PCB 20x20 $549
empieza a sacar cuentas......
Ese tipo de fuentes en el mercado argentino..no existen.. la mas cercana es la RD6012 de 0-60V / 0-12A y sale $23.890
O la uni-T de $57.198  de 0-30V..0-3A...que tiene hasta un robot que te sirve cafe cuando estas cansado...
Y pesan entre 8kg a 10kg...que tendra adentro?¿ componentes smd¿?
Peroooo si existen Trafos...de equipos de sonido con transformadores....que los tiran a la basura o los venden por monedas.....o trafo de microondas....
Si quieres switchin.....También en el recicladero...están.....con trafos de ATX...y para la regulación....Miandra . V.2...etc
el Foro tiene..esas fuentes ahora si , eres quisquilloso, y quieres algo súper pro- que usan en la nave nodriza de los klingon....o en el Uss-Enterprise
Compra una de las comerciales....y cuando se queme o le pase algo......la puedes usar de pisapapeles.....ya que seguro el fimware del microcontrolador que trae  no lo vas a conseguir....y si es que no limaron...los codigos del componente..
O...te armas una y cuando le pase algo...la arreglas tu mismo.. porque sabes lo que tienes dentro...la arreglas con alambre cinta adhesiva y funciona de vuelta...
Y por cierto el miandra usa componentes reciclados de Atx...igual que la otra fuente que nombre...
Ahora si fueran obsoletas hoy en dia las fuentes lineales comerciales que se ven en ML....porque son tan grandes?¿? y los componentes smd ?¿? aa claro a los chinos les gusta hacer los gabinetes grandes.....para la gilada...
La suerte que tienes diamante es que estas en Buenos Aires donde hay casas de electronica.....demasiadas !
Ya quiero yo tener casa de electrónica en mi ciudad, y comprar una fuente de $50.000 asi fanfarroneo....con las perillitas de colores y firuletes led..etc.....
Para que¿? si no soy ingeniero...ni técnico.. ni arreglo computadoras de la NASA...y tampoco tengo $57000 para una fuente que no me a a entregar ni 10A...
En fin me hicieron acordar..... tengo que bobinar el trafo.. de 2 kg para mi fuente......que se va a quedar en el banco....y no se va a mover nunca... para que quiero una fuente livianita...si no la voy a sacar a pasear.. por el centro de la ciudadd....


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 19, 2021)

Por las dudas voy a aclarar. Mi mensaje era, mas que nada, para demostrar que las fuentes lineales no son obsoletas, por algo los principales fabricantes las siguen haciendo, incluso usando transformadores. Si se ven las especificaciones, muchas no bajan de los casi 6Kg y llegan hasta mas de 10Kg.

¿ Eso quiere decir que son mejores ? pues no.
¿ Entonces son peores ? tampoco.

Todo depende de que es lo que se necesite y ahí radica la primera pregunta que hay que hacerse antes de conseguir una fuente.

Por ejemplo, la mayoría de las personas que usan la electrónica como hobby y también muchas que la usan para su trabajo, no necesitan una fuente de 100A, con un par basta y sobra. Tampoco se necesita que lleguen a dar, en tensión, 50, 60, 100v, etc. Para muchas aplicaciones, con que la fuente llegue hasta 15v alcanza y sobra.

Ahora bien, lo anterior no abarca el 100% y hay muchos casos en los que si son necesarias altas tensiones y altas corrientes.

Por ejemplo, alguien que trabaja diseñando controles para los motores de un dron, necesitara una fuente que de toneladas de corriente y una fuente simple no le servirá. Para ese caso una fuente SMPS es la mejor opción en donde el ruido que puede producir no es tan critico, en especial cuando se tienen motores de por medio.

En cambio, si se trabaja con equipos de RF, la cosa cambia, ahí una fuente lineal es rey.

Con todo esto quiero aclarar que nunca dije que una fuente lineal es mejor que una SMPS mas sino que no son, ni de lejos, obsoletas (aun). Las dos tienen su espacio.

Por el lado del aprendizaje, ambas opciones son iguales por lo dicho antes -ninguna desaparecerá y ambas tienen su lugar dependiendo la situación-.

Por el lado del costo, también depende mucho, en especial cuando el panel/control/all-in-one que se mostró al principio es solo la mitad del trabajo, hay que agregarle una fuente 220v-"lo que se necesite".

También hay que poner en perspectiva que una fuente lineal usando, por ejemplo, LM317, LM350, LM723+transistor, o simplemente toda discreta, etc... usa componentes que se consiguen hasta en la pizzería de la esquina y ninguno de los componentes necesita programación por lo que se puede reemplazar todo sin problemas. Ademas que, bien diseñadas, son eternas (En especial los capacitores que se dañaran mas por vejez y no tanto por esfuerzo). Por contra, son mas voluminosas.

Por el lado de una SMPS, también existen las que no tienen un microcontrolador de por medio y son mas fáciles de reparar, pero los drivers, en general son un poco mas difícil de conseguir y dependiendo del modelo hasta puede que sean descontinuados por lo que hay que elegirlos cuidadosamente.

La segunda opción de las SMPS son las que aparecen al principio del hilo, llenas de colores, imágenes, música y muy lindas a la vista. Funcionar funcionan muy bien, pero que no se rompa, porque ahí hay que rezar para que no termine en la basura.

Resumen para el que bajó para no leer todo: ¿ Vale la pena ? todo depende que se necesite.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Mar 20, 2021)

Hola queridos Amigos.
Lo más importante de aquella humilde fuente que me ayudaron a construir, es que a partir de 
entonces logré conseguir decenas de amigos a los cuales aprecio mucho y seguiré apreciando
por el resto de mis días.
Los quiero a todos.
Gracias por toda vuestra valiosa enseñanza volcada en mi.
DIOS LOS BENDIGA A TODOS.
Roberto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2021)

Buenas. Como curiosidad, y quizas armar entre todos, qué caracteristicas deberia tener una fuente, en terminos generales, para nuestro laboratorio?
Empiezo;
• Minimo doble salida de voltaje.
• Voltaje variable, en lo posible de minimo 0V a unos 60V.
• Minimo 5A de maximo, y regulable.
• Regulacion independiente, tanto en amperios como voltaje.
• Posibilidad de "enlazar" ambos controles, para tener una regulacion uniforme (ésto conyeva a que tenga fuente independiente para el caso de +-).
• Visualizacion del voltaje/amperaje actual y el "seteado".
• Sistema Tension-Constante/Corriente-Constante automático.
• Proteccion por corto-circuito.
...


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 7, 2021)

Le agregaria un medidor de Watt. hay unos display nuevos en el Mercado que traen esa posibilidad ahora


----------

